# Amazon Prime? Is it really worth it?



## PIZ

I was all set to get Prime since my son and I both have Fires.  Keep in mind I don't anticipate or want to pay more than just the annual fee.  I am somewhat cheap, and would only plan on watching the Prime free movies and tv shows.  I was disappointed that the children's section was relatively small.  My 12 year old son could find enough for him, but I think my 5 year old would run out of things to watch for free.  Am I missing something?

Can you get Netflix to work on Kindle Fires and Kindle Fire HDX?


----------



## BTackitt

Hulu & Netflix both work on the Fires. Prime is more than just the shows though, It's the free 2 day shipping mainly. And then there is also the 1 free book borrow each month.


----------



## Silly Writer

I watch Amazon Prime movies and NetFlix on mine, and my son watches them on his, too. But the shipping at Christmas that I don't pay is worth the price of prime alone, as I do most of my shopping on Amazon. A few heavy items can easily add up to the price of prime! And I love the free borrow each month.


----------



## purplesmurf

I use Prime mainly for the free 2 day shipping, but on occasion there are good movies and shows to watch for free as well. And don't forget you can borrow one book a month for free too. So if you use all the features I think it's worth, just for the free movies and shows probably not, in my opinion.


----------



## 68564

Get Prime if the free shipping is something that will make a difference for you. The movie selection is not very good, and you only get 1 borrow a month from the Kindle Select store so that is not huge either. I have had prime for years and love it because I can do thing like order 1 $12 ink cartridge for my printer and have free 2 day shipping and as someone else mentioned - Christmas shopping is a breeze. I actually did much of my Christmas shopping from a hotel 400 miles from home because of Prime. 

Honestly if they ever drop the shipping, I will drop prime. If they drop the movies or the free borrow - I might not even notice for months.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

I've been in Prime since it began and it has never been worth it for me with regard to ebooks. I don't borrow any, I don't even bother with the free one each month. BUT it has saved me huge money over the years in shipping. I am one of those guys Bezos loves. I buy everything at Amazon... well okay not everything, but tons. Shipping is all free due to Prime. That's it really for me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I find it worthwhile but not everyone will. I am pretty sure that they offer a free one-month trial, why don't you try it for a month and see what you think?


----------



## 68564

Yeah - 1 month for normal people, but...

3 free months for "Amazon Mom" -  Click here for info

6 months free for "Amazon Student" (then 50% off after that) -  Click here for info

Both include Amazon Prime Free Shipping.


----------



## Caitlinp

I’m a fan of Amazon. I’ve recently joined Amazon Prime. It’s good value for money. I have a lot of purchases from there so I’ve been trying to find a way to create a digital inventory of all of them where I can include all the information that comes with each purchase. I’ve come across an Amazon purchase tool called Unioncy (www.unioncy.com) that automatically creates a catalogue of all my belongings. I’m curious to hear if anyone else has tried and can share their experience? Seems to be quite useful to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The MAIN value of Prime is the expedited shipping at no additional cost. . . . for me, _that_ is what my $79 a year is paying for. Everything else is just gravy, because none of it was even part of the service when I first got Prime. Since then they've added:

Borrow one book a month -- these are mostly independently published, and I've gotten a few clunkers, but at least I didn't pay for them. I've also gotten several that were good enough that I paid for later installments in the series.

Free streaming videos -- not everything available as a video on Amazon is available this way, but if what you like to watch is, it's pretty nice. With the HDX models you can actually download them -- so it's sort of like a rental system -- with limits of how many and how long. I don't do movies much, though, this is not a factor for me.

Free pre-release book each month -- this started in November, I think. At the beginning of the month, Prime members get an email about 4 different Amazon imprint books that will be released the _next_ month. Prime members can get them for free; regular price is $3.99 or $4.99. They're usually 4 different genre categories. I didn't much care for the one I got for the first month, but that's just me. I'll still check 'em out each month and see if any of the options appeals to me.


----------



## maryjf45

We've had Netflix for a couple years and found  it to be a bargain because we could have anyone  in the family using it anywhere. Our daughter was in college in Canada and she could use the account there. They have good selection, and it's nice to watch back episodes of favorite series. Also two people can be on it at the same time (that's the limit, though). We recently switched to Dish and the hopper with sling, and it is also great with the kindle. Using the Dish Anywhere app (which I had to sideload from 1mobile) we can watch live tv anywhere there is WiFi, as well as access our dvr to watch, record, or delete shows. The Amazon selection isn't impressive, although I have rented a movie or two from them. For me, Amazon Prime would not be as useful. I had a free trial period once and most of the things I wanted to order were either not eligible for free two day shipping, or already eligible for super saver free shipping. I may try it again sometime, though. Probably when I get an HDX.


----------



## Marie Long

I did the free trial of Prime back when I got my first-gen Fire. It was nice to see free shows, and they do have a somewhat different selection on Amazon than they do on Netflix, but I think I like Netflix better for the movies because they have more things there that I like to watch compared to Amazon. Last night, I debated on buying Prime for the free shipping, but I changed my mind. I'm patient enough that I can use the free standard shipping. Most of the time it takes less than the 5-8 days to get my stuff than the website says, anyway. I am also not that much of a heavy reader to take advantage of the free borrow a month. So for me, Prime is not really worth it.


----------



## Seamonkey

I save because in the past I would make a purchase and then it was easy to find other things to get to the amount to get free shipping.. but now I just make the purchase, get the free shipping and don't talk myself into additional items.


----------



## skyblue

I love Prime!  It's totally worth it for me!


----------



## Cheryl M.

Love Prime! It's all about the 2 day shopping for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. These are not the typos you are looking for...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Seamonkey said:


> I save because in the past I would make a purchase and then it was easy to find other things to get to the amount to get free shipping.. but now I just make the purchase, get the free shipping and don't talk myself into additional items.


That's what I would do. Of course, I also always had a list of things I wanted that I could add onto an order to come up to the minimum for free super saver. But, still I spent money I didn't _need_ to. AND, if I had procrastinated too far, I had to really spend to get it sooner. I like with Prime that most things just come in 2 days and I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## HappyGuy

Ditto what most everyone else has said. You really get used to the two day shipping. Unfortunately for Amazon, I now find myself ordering single items, like spices or tea; certainly less that $25 or whatever the free shipping trigger is now.


----------



## 68564

Yeah - I feel I easily save the $39 a year in just not doing tons of add on sales to get things I don't really need to reach the free shipping level.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think Amazon prime is currently $79 a year . . . . and I think the 'free super saver shipping' threshhold is now $35.

There are cheaper versions of Prime for students and new moms but the services available might be limited.


----------



## 68564

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think Amazon prime is currently $79 a year . . . . and I think the 'free super saver shipping' threshhold is now $35.
> 
> There are cheaper versions of Prime for students and new moms but the services available might be limited.


Well I am a student - and pay the $39/year. The links in my post a few up delineate the "Mom" and the "Student" packages. A paying student has no limitations versus normal prime, but the "Mom" package has extra benefits over the student and normal package.

Here are the links again to save you scroll time: 



VydorScope said:


> Yeah - 1 month for normal people, but...
> 
> 3 free months for "Amazon Mom" -  Click here for info
> 
> 6 months free for "Amazon Student" (then 50% off after that) -  Click here for info
> 
> Both include Amazon Prime Free Shipping.


----------



## maryjf45

I've really learned a lot from this post. It really does come down to how much you shop on Amazon. Vydorscope, thanks for your posts. Do you find a lot of things that you want to purchase are ineligible for Prime? Obviously you find more things that are. I was going to get Prime for Christmas shopping, but didn't end up getting much from Amazon.


----------



## 68564

maryjf45 said:


> I've really learned a lot from this post. It really does come down to how much you shop on Amazon. Vydorscope, thanks for your posts. Do you find a lot of things that you want to purchase are ineligible for Prime? Obviously you find more things that are. I was going to get Prime for Christmas shopping, but didn't end up getting much from Amazon.


I have 96 orders in the last few months - all were prime eligible (or digital only). I can not remember the last time I bought something that was not prime. I live in a area with not much in the way of good retail shopping - and far enough off the beaten track that what is here is overpriced. For example, stopped at a J.C. Penneys and tried on a winter coat- $200 at Pennys, $64.99 with Prime Shipping at Amazon. My Leatherman Wave pocket knife, $80 at Walmart, $55 at Amazon with Prime Shipping. So yeah, its works great for me.


----------



## Meemo

My grandkids are 3, 6 & 8 and find lots to watch on Prime - so many of the Nickolodeon shows are exclusive to Prime right now, it's great when they're here. And Prime comes out to be cheaper monthly than Netflix' lowest rate. Of course if you can't find anything to watch, it doesn't matter what the price is. But I've got a long queue of movies and shows I'd like to watch. 

And the shipping is great. It's why Prime was initiated. The  other perks came after. Took me a while to spring for Prime, but now I'm hooked. And I do a lot more shopping on Amazon. Quite tricksy of them, really.


----------



## 31842

I am a Prime Lover and to me, it is worth every cent.  I was paying $100 a month for cable (they just kept jacking up the price) and a few years ago cancelled it.  I replaced it with a Prime membership (amortized to $7 a month), Netflix ($12.99 a month), and a digital antenna (I get sixty channels with that thing) and have never looked back.  I also had a really bad habit of picking up cheap DVDs (the ones that are $5.99 at the grocery store).  9 times out of 10, there was a reason they were so cheap.  Having Prime and Netflix helped break me of those impulse purchases, too, so there was some hidden cost savings.  And yes, the free shipping and borrows and free books are also wonderful.  I have found Prime to be a wonderful budget-friendly entertainment alternative if you are looking for ways to stretch your dollars.


----------



## Seamonkey

I actually placed two orders the other day.. would have combined them but the second order wasn't planned.. and Amazon managed to combine them anyway, for shipping.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

When I'm shopping on Amazon I usually limit my searching to Prime Eligible items.  It's got to be a really really good deal to not go with a Prime item. . . .pretty much everything sold by Amazon and most that is 'fullfilled' by Amazon is Prime Eligible.  Generally only things for sale by a third party are not.

I have, occasionally, found things slightly cheaper from a 3rd party, even considering the added shipping, but unless it's a LOT cheaper, I still go with Amazon because I'm confident of their service and know if something goes wrong they'll sort it quickly and fairly.

And I'm sure that's exactly what Amazon intends for me to do.


----------



## 68564

Ann in Arlington said:


> When I'm shopping on Amazon I usually limit my searching to Prime Eligible items. It's got to be a really really good deal to not go with a Prime item. . . .pretty much everything sold by Amazon and most that is 'fullfilled' by Amazon is Prime Eligible. Generally only things for sale by a third party are not.
> 
> I have, occasionally, found things slightly cheaper from a 3rd party, even considering the added shipping, but unless it's a LOT cheaper, I still go with Amazon because I'm confident of their service and know if something goes wrong they'll sort it quickly and fairly.
> 
> And I'm sure that's exactly what Amazon intends for me to do.


Yep, and I am fine with that because they do a darn good job at it.


----------



## HappyGuy

One word - Downton Abby!  (OK, two words)


----------



## HazeLady

I have found the two-day shipping a compelling reason to join Prime.  I'm still in my trial period and I have enjoyed using my Fire HD to watch some of the Amazon produced shows.  But I'm not sure if I'll used it as much as others around the holidays.  I ordered a few things this year for Christmas and didn't have a very high shipping bill.  I used the standard shipping and it came rather fast in my opinion.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The standard shipping can come pretty fast if you're in a fairly urban area -- but if you're a bit out in the 'wilds' it can take longer because they will wait until they have a full cargo container. That said, their estimates are usually pretty good, and they've opened more and more warehouses to make it quicker for everyone. With the 2 day shipping you get with Prime, you KNOW it'll be there in two days, which I like.


----------



## HazeLady

Someone also mentioned Downton Abbey.  Pbs.org has the latest episodes on for free. Plus all sorts of "extras."


----------



## No One Here

I debated paying $79 a year for Prime, but with the free book borrow each month, and the fact that I pay that much or more for shipping the slow way from Amazon each year, I didn't debate for very long.


----------



## mlewis78

HazeLady said:


> Someone also mentioned Downton Abbey. Pbs.org has the latest episodes on for free. Plus all sorts of "extras."


Amazon Prime has all episodes from all seasons, but the current season is not free yet. It will be. Lots of other British shows on Amazon Prime Instant Video as well.


----------



## Capri142

We have had Amazon Prime for quite a few years now and find that the fee is saved very quickly in the savings in other areas. We dropped our $100+/month cable bill in part due to Amazon prime streaming tv and movies. With Amazon, Hulu+ and others, plus an antenna that picks up local stations, we don't miss cable tv at all. The free shipping is easily well worth the fee several times over in gas costs running around town. Items we buy on Amazon, we don't pay taxes on (yet).  The free book every month from the lending library for prime members is a big savings. Come Christmas time rather than rush around town with the crowds, searching for gifts, the wife and I sit at the table, do our shopping with a glass of wine and the gifts arrive at the door in a couple of days. Yeah, for us Amazon Prime is most definitely worth it!


----------



## el.jeffe58

I have been really trying to cut down TV, internet, and movie bills and changed from Direct and Clearwire to Comcast. That saved me about 40 dollars a month (I took the least Comcast options I could, except I did get HD). All of a sudden a light bulb went on and I changed from Netflix to Prime since I am a student (grad) and realized I could pay $39 vs $96 a year for the movies and shows with the free/fast shipping to boot!

Here is the real bonus: Prime's streaming over Comcast (or Clear's) connection is light years less choppy. Netflix never gave me a clear picture cuz my download speed was too slow for clarity; not the case with Prime, nice and vivid/clear. Nevertheless, at the end of the day, I am very pleased and so is my wallet! <Happy dance>.


----------



## HappyGuy

Can one get TV channels via Prime?? If I could find a source for the two Hallmark channels I'd drop cable TV like a hot rock! About the only other thing we watch on TV is news, which we can get off internet if we need to.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

HappyGuy said:


> Can one get TV channels via Prime?? If I could find a source for the two Hallmark channels I'd drop cable TV like a hot rock! About the only other thing we watch on TV is news, which we can get off internet if we need to.


Not 'channels' per se, but I bet a lot of the programming is available.


----------



## HappyGuy

Well, I see where I can buy/rent the movies, but I was hoping to be able to just "tune in" to whatever show was on like we do in cable. Ah well, maybe in another world.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

HappyGuy said:


> Well, I see where I can buy/rent the movies, but I was hoping to be able to just "tune in" to whatever show was on like we do in cable. Ah well, maybe in another world.


No, it doesn't work that way.


----------



## cinisajoy

HappyGuy said:


> Well, I see where I can buy/rent the movies, but I was hoping to be able to just "tune in" to whatever show was on like we do in cable. Ah well, maybe in another world.


Depending on the shows you watch some of the networks put the episodes on their website the day after airing.
So go to the network's website. As a general rule only the premium channels make you sign in.


----------



## Toby

Downton Abbey is the only TV series that I watched on Prime. I love that show. Now, I tape the show on TV. Thanks for mentioning that the show is free on pbs.org. for this season.


----------



## Kim Brooks

Prime is great if you use it often.  My mom - a former HSN and QVC queen - swears by it and uses it to order almost anything, including hosiery and deodorant! (in bulk of course lol)


----------



## skyblue

Well I'm a little discouraged today because my Prime order--fulfilled by Amazon-- is late.  According to the Amazon rep it "should" be here Friday.  That's not particularly helpful.


----------



## Toby

Maybe it's the weather.


----------



## skyblue

Toby said:


> Maybe it's the weather.


They lost it! . I had to reorder.


----------



## Toby

Make sure you or Amazon deregisters the lost kindle if it's tied to your account.


----------



## Kim Brooks

My mom swears by Prime.  She buys deodorant from it in bulk.


----------

